# 'Could not create needed directory' at boot [SOLVED]

## VinzC

Hi.

I now get many error messages about directories that cannot be created and other stuff while my laptop boots. I have run emerge sync and upgraded a few packages and now I get these messages although I didn't before. Here are some of them:

```
* Activating possible swap

* Couldn't create needed directory '/var/lib/init.d'!

* Couldn't create needed directory '/var/lib/softscripts'!

* Couldn't create needed directory '/var/lib/snapshot'!

* Couldn't create needed directory '/var/lib/options'!

* Couldn't create needed directory '/var/lib/daemons'!

* Couldn't create needed directory '/var/lib/started'!

* Couldn't create needed directory '/var/lib/starting'!

* Couldn't create needed directory '/var/lib/inactive'!

* Couldn't create needed directory '/var/lib/stopping'!

* Couldn't create needed directory '/var/lib/failed'!

* Couldn't create needed directory '/var/lib/exclusive'!

* Couldn't create needed directory '/var/lib/exitcodes'!

...

/bin/mktemp: cannot create temp file /var/lib/init.d/depcache.Xm1a8s9 : No such file or directory

...

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:507 fatal expression for >> redirection has null string value

...

* Failed to cache service dependencies

...

stat: cannot stat '/lib/splash/cache/deptree': No such file or directory
```

I'm using LVM2 for /var, /opt/ tmp/ and /home and I have dm_mod built-in not as a module. So it should detect my volume group and so on at boot, shouldn't it? I also have baselayout-1.12.0_pre13-r1.

I though these messages were due to Gentoo Sources 2.6.15-r7 but I also get them with my previous kernel, 2.6.15-gentoo-r5. Can anyone help?

----------

## treat

I get something similar with 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 and baselayout-1.11.14-r3, where do i find the log?

edit: just updated to baselayout-1.11.14-r6 now i don't get any errors  :Very Happy: 

----------

## VinzC

 *treat wrote:*   

> I get something similar with 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 and baselayout-1.11.14-r3, where do i find the log?

 

I don't know. I think they do not exist yet at that point as it happens before syslog et al are active.

 *treat wrote:*   

> edit: just updated to baselayout-1.11.14-r6 now i don't get any errors

 

... which is strange as that package didn't change on my system  :Rolling Eyes:  ... I'll try anyway and see if it also gets rid of these errors.

EDIT: "solved" too. However my wireless LAN (eth1) script doesn't start automatically anymore  :Confused:  . I feel pre 1.12 versions imply many more changes like with bash as the latest baselayout also depends on an upgrade of bash.

So I've added net.eth1 to the default runlevel. We'll see how it goes with the new baselayout when it comes stable.

----------

## NightDragon

Hi guys!

Same here... *g*

All i had to do was to upgrade the baselayout  :Wink: 

Strange...

----------

## VinzC

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Hi guys!
> 
> Same here... *g*
> 
> All i had to do was to upgrade the baselayout 
> ...

 

*Up*grade? which version did you have and which version do you have now? Did you have to upgrade bash too? The latest version I saw of baselayout (1.12.0_pre16-r3) required bash 3.1_pre_something, which is currently masked.

----------

